# Movie Title Game: Name movies multiple times???



## hassaanspide (Jan 3, 2014)

I do name a movie and the other person needs to pick last letter of that movie and name one movie from that letter.
Only one rule:
Movie name must not repeat.

Example:
The Shawshank Redemption

pick last letter

Narnia

The game starts from "Narnia"....
to be continued..........


----------



## Pat_tct (Jan 3, 2014)

Alien


----------



## Basti (Jan 3, 2014)

Nosferatu


----------



## Pat_tct (Jan 3, 2014)

you should have closed the full cycle with "Narnia" since we didn't state if double posts are allowed^^

but ok. I go with:

Up


----------



## Basti (Jan 3, 2014)

Pat_tct said:


> you should have closed the full cycle with "Narnia" since we didn't state if double posts are allowed^^
> 
> but ok. I go with:
> 
> Up


Platoon



> Only one rule:
> Movie name must not repeat.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 3, 2014)

Never Say Never Again.


----------



## MFB (Jan 3, 2014)

Naked Gun 33 1/3


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 3, 2014)

MFB said:


> Naked Gun 33 1/3


 
Third Person.


----------



## Michael T (Jan 3, 2014)

Natural Born Killers


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 3, 2014)

Michael T said:


> Natural Born Killers


 
Scarface.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 3, 2014)

Escape From New York


----------



## MoshJosh (Jan 3, 2014)

King Kong


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 3, 2014)

MoshJosh said:


> King Kong


 
Goodfellas.


----------



## Cyntex (Jan 3, 2014)

IbanezDaemon said:


> Goodfellas.


 
Silence Of The Lambs


----------



## MoshJosh (Jan 3, 2014)

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Basti (Jan 3, 2014)

No country for old men


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 3, 2014)

Basti said:


> No country for old men


 
Nosferatu.


----------



## MFB (Jan 3, 2014)

IbanezDaemon said:


> Nosferatu.



Aaaaaand we've reached the end of the game. Start over then chaps?

Oldboy


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 4, 2014)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jan 5, 2014)

Napoleon Dynamite!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 5, 2014)

Elysium


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 5, 2014)

Magnificent 7


----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 5, 2014)

7 Psychopaths


----------



## Basti (Jan 5, 2014)

Silence of the Lambs


----------



## MFB (Jan 5, 2014)

Sinister


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 5, 2014)

Red


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 5, 2014)

Doomsday


----------



## Shawn (Jan 5, 2014)

Yesterday


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 5, 2014)

Shawn said:


> Yesterday


 Yours mine and ours


----------



## MFB (Jan 5, 2014)

Star Wars Episode __ : ________

You can choose or just go by "Star Wars" and be done with it


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 7, 2014)

Starship Troopers


----------



## MFB (Jan 7, 2014)

Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street


----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 7, 2014)

Tommy Boy


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes Man


----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ninja Assassin


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 7, 2014)

Next Friday


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 7, 2014)

You Only Live Twice


----------



## skeels (Jan 7, 2014)

Eragon


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 7, 2014)

Nil By Mouth.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 7, 2014)

Held Up


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 7, 2014)

Point Break


----------



## MFB (Jan 7, 2014)

Killing Season


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 7, 2014)

Near Dark.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 7, 2014)

Kangaroo Jack


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 7, 2014)

Kiss Of The Spider Woman.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 7, 2014)

National Lampoons ______________ insert whatever.


----------



## MFB (Jan 7, 2014)

Gonna go with "National Lampoons : Animal House" and follow up with

Escape From New York


----------



## Shawn (Jan 7, 2014)

Knocked Up


----------



## MFB (Jan 7, 2014)

Piranha 3DD


----------



## Shawn (Jan 7, 2014)

Donnie Brasco


----------



## fwd0120 (Jan 7, 2014)

Oceans Eleven


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 7, 2014)

National Treasure


----------



## EvA (Jan 7, 2014)

Erotic Nights Of The Living Dead


----------



## MFB (Jan 7, 2014)

Death: Live in L.A.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 7, 2014)

Appleseed


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jan 7, 2014)

Demolition Man


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 7, 2014)

Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## MFB (Jan 7, 2014)

Terminator


----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 7, 2014)

Rainman


----------



## MFB (Jan 7, 2014)

Never Say Never Again


----------



## skeels (Jan 7, 2014)

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## skeels (Jan 7, 2014)

Damnation Alley


----------



## skeels (Jan 7, 2014)

Yentl


----------



## skeels (Jan 7, 2014)

I gotta get out of this thread!


----------



## MFB (Jan 7, 2014)

Uh, you're not supposed to riff off of your own mentions but ...OK?

Picking up from "Yentl" let's go with "Lord of the Rings"


----------



## skeels (Jan 7, 2014)

I didn't see that mentioned in the rules. But I apologize. 

I.... I got carried away.


----------



## skeels (Jan 7, 2014)

Also....

Suburbia


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 8, 2014)

Artificial Intelligence


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 8, 2014)

Evan Almighty


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 8, 2014)

Young Frankenstein.


----------



## Riffer Madness (Jan 8, 2014)

Now you see me


----------



## Pezshreds (Jan 8, 2014)

Enter The Dragon (for fans of old school kung fu movies)


----------



## Riffer Madness (Jan 8, 2014)

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 8, 2014)

Next Friday


----------



## Riffer Madness (Jan 8, 2014)

Yogi Bear


----------



## Svava (Jan 8, 2014)

Rent


----------



## Riffer Madness (Jan 8, 2014)

The Untouchables. Decent movie


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 8, 2014)

Seven Samurai.


----------



## Basti (Jan 8, 2014)

In Bruges 

this game's easy


----------



## EvA (Jan 8, 2014)

Scars of Dracula


----------



## Riffer Madness (Jan 8, 2014)

American Psycho


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 8, 2014)

Once Upon A Time In America.


----------



## Force (Jan 8, 2014)

Asteroid


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 8, 2014)

Deliverance.


----------



## AndrewFTMfan (Jan 8, 2014)

Evil Dead


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 8, 2014)

Riffer Madness said:


> National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation


Already mentioned  Day of the Dead


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 8, 2014)

Django Unchained.


----------



## MFB (Jan 8, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Already mentioned  Day of the Dead



Nah, not since we started over. Animal House got dropped but not Christmas Vacation, unless I overlooked it in my double-checking-ness


----------



## EvA (Jan 8, 2014)

Deathwatch


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 8, 2014)

MFB said:


> Nah, not since we started over. Animal House got dropped but not Christmas Vacation, unless I overlooked it in my double-checking-ness


Oh, Home Alone


----------



## Shawn (Jan 8, 2014)

Enter the Dragon


----------



## MFB (Jan 8, 2014)

Ninja II: Shadow of a Tear


----------



## thrsher (Jan 8, 2014)

resaviour dogs


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 8, 2014)

The Sandlot (hope this counts)


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 9, 2014)

The Room


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 9, 2014)

Mean Streets.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 9, 2014)

Saving Silverman


----------



## MBMoreno (Jan 10, 2014)

No Country for Old Men


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 10, 2014)

North By Northwest.


----------



## Pweaks (Jan 10, 2014)

Twin Peaks: Fire Walk With Me


----------



## Force (Jan 10, 2014)

Entity


----------



## MFB (Jan 10, 2014)

You're Next


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 10, 2014)

The Terminator


----------



## MFB (Jan 10, 2014)

Rambo : First Blood


----------



## MBMoreno (Jan 10, 2014)

Die Another Day


----------



## ghostred7 (Jan 10, 2014)

You Only Live Twice 

(yay...back to back Bond)


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 10, 2014)

The Exorcist


----------



## isispelican (Jan 10, 2014)

The Discreet Charm of the Bourgeoisie


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 10, 2014)

Eight Legged Freaks


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 11, 2014)

Season Of The Witch.


----------



## MFB (Jan 11, 2014)

Hard Target


----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 11, 2014)

Tokyo Gore Police


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 11, 2014)

E.T.


----------



## Skyblue (Jan 11, 2014)

The Machinist


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 11, 2014)

Too Fast Too Furious


----------



## Pweaks (Jan 11, 2014)

Sex and the City: The Movie


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 11, 2014)

Electra Glide In Blue.


----------



## MBMoreno (Jan 11, 2014)

Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 11, 2014)

Tarzan


----------



## MFB (Jan 12, 2014)

Never Back Down


----------



## Fiction (Jan 12, 2014)

Nutty Professor II: The Klumps

Side Note: I wish Eddie Murphy never ventured out of comedy. And I'm also sure OP is spam.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jan 12, 2014)

Stargate


----------



## Shawn (Jan 12, 2014)

E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial


----------



## MFB (Jan 13, 2014)

Lone Wolf and Cub


----------



## skeels (Jan 13, 2014)

Shawn said:


> E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial


 

Repeat!

Do we start over now?


----------



## MFB (Jan 13, 2014)

Yup, feel free to start us off


----------



## Sofos (Jan 13, 2014)

Dog Soldiers


----------



## Shawn (Jan 13, 2014)

Sin City


----------



## MFB (Jan 13, 2014)

Youth in Revolt


----------



## Sofos (Jan 13, 2014)

The Indian In The Cupboard


----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 13, 2014)

Dogma


----------



## MFB (Jan 14, 2014)

Across the Universe


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 14, 2014)

Elysium.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 14, 2014)

Man on Fire


----------



## EvA (Jan 14, 2014)

Great film 

Eraserhead


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 14, 2014)

Dirty Rotten Scoundrels.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 14, 2014)

School of Rock


----------



## MFB (Jan 14, 2014)

Knight and Day


----------



## Shawn (Jan 14, 2014)

Year 12


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 14, 2014)

Once Upon a Time in China (twO?)

If that doesn't count, 12 Monkeys


----------



## MFB (Jan 14, 2014)

Uh, how the .... does 12/Twelve = Starting with an O? 

Use the 12 Monkeys one instead


----------



## Shawn (Jan 14, 2014)

MFB said:


> 12 Monkeys



Storm of the Century


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jan 15, 2014)

Shawn said:


> Storm of the Century



You Don't Mess with the Zohan


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 15, 2014)

Novocaine.


----------



## MFB (Jan 15, 2014)

Enter the Dragon


----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 15, 2014)

Norbit


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 15, 2014)

The Thing.


----------



## MFB (Jan 15, 2014)

Godzilla vs. MechaGodzilla


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 15, 2014)

Armour of God.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 15, 2014)

Dangerous Game


----------



## Fiction (Jan 16, 2014)

Eight Below


----------



## ghostred7 (Jan 16, 2014)

Fiction said:


> Eight Below


Walking Tall or if that's been taken... War of the Worlds


----------



## Shawn (Jan 20, 2014)

Shanghai Knights


----------

